# WM 2006 - Schnipselwahnsinn bei Ebay



## Bremsklotz (22 Dezember 2005)

Mir fällt dazu inzwischen nix mehr ein. Die sind von allen guten Geistern verlassen.

WM-Auslosung


----------



## prodialer (22 Dezember 2005)

Einfach unglaublich! Die Bewertungen der Bieter sind interessant


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2005)

Hat sich inzwischen alles überholt. 
Die Auktionen wurden teilweise beendet und wieder eingestellt, weil durch die Berichte in den Medien sämtliche Spaßbieter Gewehr bei Fuß standen.
Jetzt beklagt sich sogar die Fifa und droht mit rechtlichen Schritten, falls die Auktionen nicht beendet werden.

http://portale.web.de/Sport/WM_2006/Auslosung/


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2005)

Die Auktion ist beeendet 


> Der Verkäufer hat diese Auktion beendet.
> 
> Startpreis:	EUR 1,00
> Endet: 	22.12.05 21:31:54 MEZ


----------



## Bremsklotz (22 Dezember 2005)

Der Gast eben war ich. Grummel, vergessen mich einzuloggen.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2005)

Das ursprüngliche Angebot hatte ich am Nachmittag noch bei über 56.000 € gesehen - der Verkäufer hat die Auktion aber vorzeitig beendet. Nun steht der Schnipsel bei derzeit 6.300 €.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2005)

das letzte Gebot, dass ich gesehen hab, lag bei über 1 MIo


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2005)

Was die FIFA da jetzt noch mitzuschnabeln hat ist mir ein Rätsel. Die hätten die Lose ja nicht wegschmeißen müssen..


----------



## Bremsklotz (27 Dezember 2005)

Der Verkäufer ist kein Mitglied mehr bei ebay.
Das war es dann wohl.


----------



## Heiko (27 Dezember 2005)

Schade.
Das Ergebnis hätte mich gereizt.


----------



## Bremsklotz (27 Dezember 2005)

Den letzten Stand, den ich eingesehen hatte, war bei ca. 14.550,00 Euro.
Irgendwas wird wohl faul gewesen sein an der Sache.
Mich hätte auch mal interessiert, wer dafür tatsächlich soviel hingeblättert hätte.
Da er es ja abgelehnt hat, der Presse noch irgendwelche Auskünfte zu geben,
werden wir die Hintergründe wohl nicht erfahren.


----------

